# Beautiful romantic,sad,funny or lively love-songs



## tratak (2009 Február 2)

Please, bring here your favorit love-song and tell story about it: Why is this song important for you?

(Boys are welcame ,too!)


----------



## tratak (2009 Február 2)

*For example*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWv1R41EAEY

I was sixteen when my first boyfriend left me. I was hoplessly confused. I allways listened this song again and again. At anytime I hear this song I remember this boy.


(I beg your pardon about my poor english)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWv1R41EAEY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWv1R41EAEY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Minou (2009 Augusztus 11)

Kavana - Will you wait for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-JmEmpZ3ts

There is no specific story to go with this, but I think this song is one of the most touching and sad love songs. It always makes me cry...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-JmEmpZ3ts&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-JmEmpZ3ts&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 11)

*Information from moderator: 
This topic is for the conversation/writing in English and not for uploading music or video.*


----------



## alomlany (2010 Január 9)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH7pycK-ZjU&feature=related

on of the must beautiful love song


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Január 15)

Hi!
It was a few weeks ago, when I became(?) acquainted with somebody. 
And this is why is my favourite song now this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz9gm0vlhlY
I would like to beg Your pardon for my poor English :cry:


----------



## nyafkaliza (2010 Február 16)

my heart will go on, because it's beautiful


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

my absolutley favourite is Somebody's me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv9hrQzU0cA


----------



## TylerDS (2010 Március 29)

Evanescene My Immortal, szerintem egy nagyon király szám.
Ja meg Avril-nak az új száma, Alice (Underground)


----------



## gyorgy99 (2010 Április 16)

Words - F.R. David


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 20)

hello!
These are my favourite songs nowadays:
Anastasia Prikhodko - Mamo
Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love
Pink - I'm Not Dead
Agnes Vanilla - Születésnapodra


----------



## seedcold (2010 Június 8)

Here's my all time top 3 Love Songs list:

1) Glenn Medeiros - Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You"
2) Bryan Adams - Everything I Do (I Do It For You)
3) Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting

And I'm a boy


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Július 3)

...brings back sweet memories...

*Gary Moore - Still got the blues*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx3yXUunEq8


----------



## Perin (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Blue Alert*

I think one of the saddest songs is *Anjani Thomas*’ *Blue Alert* (produced by Leonard Cohen). It’s been one of my favorites for a fairly long time.<o></o>


----------



## Siempre (2010 Augusztus 14)

I think the most beautiful love songs are:
- Pink: Love Song
- Evanescence: My Immortal
- Lenny Kravitz: I'll be waiting


----------



## manó86 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Csézy: Általad vagyok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoGEqR9urkI


----------



## mgdth7 (2010 Október 21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piq4rjA7sBM&feature=related

Scorpions: You and I


----------



## agata_2000 (2011 Április 5)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce1MC48T3p8 a Polish song "You cannot defeat love"


----------



## Silvery997 (2011 Július 11)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKxIfOdwSJE

Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love
I think it's the best


----------



## boicho (2011 November 13)

Toto - I'll be over you
Chicago - Will you still love me
Elton John - Sacrifice

They always makes me sad...


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

mad world


----------



## Tibor55 (2012 Január 10)

Modern Talking - You're My Heart You're My Soul
It is the best romantic ballad ever.


----------



## icognito (2012 Február 3)

Somebody That I Used To Know by Gotye

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY


----------



## gomag (2012 Február 3)

kj


----------



## gomag (2012 Február 3)

Barbara Streisand - Wmen in love


----------



## gomag (2012 Február 3)

:00::00:


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saalGKY7ifU:)


----------



## FLOUFUN (2012 Február 3)

Enjoy the silence


----------



## gefster (2012 Február 4)

Two important songs for me are Power of Love by Jennifer Rush and Everything I Do (I Do it for You) by Bryan Adams. The first dates back from when I was 18 and my future wife chose it as our song. The second was the track we were married to.


----------



## editke2004 (2013 Február 3)

This is only just one of the most beautiful sad love song James Blunt: Goodby my lover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tOQsswD4Tc

I have no story for it, but I have never heard such a talented singer and such a heartfelt performance. Look James's honest face


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Február 3)

Celine Dion: Because You Loved Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih1945e4q7I

It's beautiful and sad love song.


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 14)

Bon Jovi has some good love songs. I.e. "A little runnaway".


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

Taylor Swift - Back to december


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

*"Endless Love" Diana Ross & Lionel Richie*


----------



## Albert67 (2014 Június 14)

This is my favourite love song.


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 11)

I agree , Celine Dion's "Because You Loved Me" is one of the greatest songs ever !


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

Some of the most lively songs were done by "Huey Lewis and the News", check out their Greatest Hits. It will put a smile on you face.


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

From 1978 "Bluer Than Blue" by Micheal Johnson. Incredible song about loneliness and missing the lover after they've left.


----------



## Hata Mari (2016 Augusztus 27)

tratak írta:


> *For example*
> 
> 
> I was sixteen when my first boyfriend left me. I was hoplessly confused. I allways listened this song again and again. At anytime I hear this song I remember this boy.
> ...


----------

